# I FAIL at vinyl



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

So the back bowtie went fine but this happened with the front. :-( You can't really see it unless you get really close so I'm going to leave it for now until I have to order something else from Grafxwerx but it makes me sad.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't really tell what the problem is by the picture but if it is small bubbles just take a pin, pop them and smooth out. Otherwise just leave it as is since very few people will check out your car from 2 feet.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Was a bubble and a small tear. Now is an overlap in two spots. :-/ It really does have to be looked at from really close but it still bugs me. LOL.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

On my PC I don't/can't see what you circled.

Air bubble's maybe?

If so, poke the center of the bubble with a needle and push the air towards the hole and out......a day in the sun will draw the material tight.

If you have a fold......stick a fork in it....done, redo.

Rob


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Look slike you tried to apply it top down? You should apply it side-to-side. Preclean the area with 91% alcohol and make sure the area is warm. I suggest a hair dryer. When the vinyl is applied, use the yellow scrapper to smooth it all out. Then hit it with the hair dryer a get it warm, then continue to smooth it out.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> Look slike you tried to apply it top down? You should apply it side-to-side. Preclean the area with 91% alcohol and make sure the area is warm. I suggest a hair dryer. When the vinyl is applied, use the yellow scrapper to smooth it all out. Then hit it with the hair dryer a get it warm, then continue to smooth it out.


Thanks. Prepped with isopropyl before hand and did left to right but the angle was a bit off and when i peeled it back i folded it a hair. I'll just have to replace it when I order more stuffs from them i suppose. it still looks way better then the factory Gold. :-D


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Its all good, gives it character. lol.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

If u have questions pm my ice wrapped my entire roof, trunk lid, and hood, including bowties etc. I got some tricks n tips if ur interested


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

i ripped mine the first time i did it, had to order a 2nd one from grafxwerks.

i got the 3d version on the back which is almost impossible to mess up.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

U may be better off just buying a roll of vinyl from a local supplier or sales I paid 4 bucks for a 40"x5ft sheet of matte black 3m locally and placed over them emblems dry not with a prep solution it's not necessary for the bowtie a whatsoever. And used a heat gun on low to make it perfect, then just a razor blade around the edge when the bowtie meets the "silver housing" there's a indent so it's easy. And comes out perfect















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow... loving those pics there. Well done Matt.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> U may be better off just buying a roll of vinyl from a local supplier or sales I paid 4 bucks for a 40"x5ft sheet of matte black 3m locally and placed over them emblems dry not with a prep solution it's not necessary for the bowtie a whatsoever. And used a heat gun on low to make it perfect, then just a razor blade around the edge when the bowtie meets the "silver housing" there's a indent so it's easy. And comes out perfect
> View attachment 12244
> View attachment 12245
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought he did. IMO that's the only way to do it.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I always use a baby shampoo water mix and spray it on the sticky side. That way you can move it around and squeeze the bubbles out, then let it dry. Haven't you ever installed cell phone screen protectors?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just the kid that was bad at arts and crafts. I hate working with glue etc. I don't think I have the patience. The back went fine as I had practice on the front. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

vinyl is tough to work with, wait until u hit some bends, curves, or rounded areas orz


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> U may be better off just buying a roll of vinyl from a local supplier or sales I paid 4 bucks for a 40"x5ft sheet of matte black 3m locally and placed over them emblems dry not with a prep solution it's not necessary for the bowtie a whatsoever. And used a heat gun on low to make it perfect, then just a razor blade around the edge when the bowtie meets the "silver housing" there's a indent so it's easy. And comes out perfect
> View attachment 12244
> View attachment 12245
> 
> ...


 who aa...... love that silver and black..


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

My Roof was done by a Pro, on these type of things, i always ask a Pro.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> I paid 4 bucks for a 40"x5ft sheet of matte black 3m locally


That sounds really cheap! Was it scotchprint 1080 series or something else?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

are u saying im not a professional?... lol and its 3m vehicle wrap series. top of the line stuff. i got connections haha!


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> U may be better off just buying a roll of vinyl from a local supplier or sales I paid 4 bucks for a 40"x5ft sheet of matte black 3m locally and placed over them emblems dry not with a prep solution it's not necessary for the bowtie a whatsoever. And used a heat gun on low to make it perfect, then just a razor blade around the edge when the bowtie meets the "silver housing" there's a indent so it's easy. And comes out perfect
> View attachment 12244
> View attachment 12245
> 
> ...



Just curious was that first pic at an Army craft center? Just kinda looked like the one at Ft. Sill.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Wanna hook me up with a roll for that price. Lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> Just curious was that first pic at an Army craft center? Just kinda looked like the one at Ft. Sill.


haha no but ive been to the one at sill and it does look exactly like that haha! its my buddies shop locally in rochester ny. ur prior service?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Wanna hook me up with a roll for that price. Lol.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



ill see what hes got, he gave me that price- but ill see what hes got or whatnot.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Yea let me know. I want to do my hood, roof, trunk and the middle of front bumper in matte black. 

Thanks. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

